

Meta Launches Its AR Eyeglass Hologram Computer To Compete With Glass - sirteno
http://singularityhub.com/2013/12/19/meta-launches-its-ar-eyeglass-hologram-computer-to-compete-with-glass/

======
velis_vel
Has anybody outside of the company ever used one of these? They've only just
launched preorders, and they haven't even shipped out developer prototypes
yet.

